# Efficiency Tune



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

My biggest concern with any power adder is the efficiency of it. Take a cam upgrade, good power, but mileage can be lost, where as CAI, power and mileage can be gained. That being said, I am wondering what people have found so far that add a bit of power without losing out on a terrible amount of mileage. Mostly, underdrive pulleys, intake kits, chips/programmers, etc. I fully understand that eventually, to make more power, I'll have to burn more fuel, but for right now, I'm just trying to see what GOOD bolt ons there are out there that won't kill my Shell account (so to speak anyway). This is my first V8, having gone through a few turbo 4-cyls and my Monte Carlo Z34 so hopefully someone here can help make things easier for me than just guessing on google.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No not really. With all my mods I never lost mileage, if anything I gained. With all my mods I seen anywere from 25-28 mpg on the highway and city/here on base 14-19 mpg. I increased my HP close to 90-100 at the crank, just with few bolt ons, mild baby cam, exhaust and tune. I would expect to loose some with very aggressive cams. I never gone the CAI route I replaced the paper filter with a K&N drop in and replaced the stock MAF pipe with a JHP good enough for me being an 04, I may have gained some hp don't know mileage never went down. When I used to run my programmer tune it felt alittle stronger and it showed on HPtuners that it added alot of timing down low, didn't loose any MPG.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I instantly got 2-3 MPG after my tune. Most mods won't cost you mileage.


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

Well that's good to know, now the question is, what companies have good products? Or, have products similar to other companies (as in about equal quality) for better prices? That's usually the biggest problem is figuring out where I'm gonna get the best bang for the buck in what I'm looking at.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A lot of the mods you do increase efficiency of the motor, intake, exhaust, heads. You relieve back pressure, and smooth the intake tract. Port/polish increase flow. 
Things that hurt mileage are bigger duration cams-more overlap between intake exhaust dumping raw fuel at low RPMs. Also, bigger rear end gears raising cruise RPM. Nitrous, Superchargers, and Turbos all require more fuel to offset the increased HP numbers and the artificially increased displacement of the motor, but only kill gas mileage while under boost/shot.


----------

